# exhaust question for a 1981 280zx turbo



## adamryan30 (Aug 18, 2004)

hey i have a 1981 280zx turbo and i just put a full magnaflow exhuast on it with a borla muffler and i want more sound out of it and my friend says that he had a flowmaster muffler on his and it made it realy loud and thats what i want should i go with the flowmaster or what please let me know thanks...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Since you got a turbo I would run a straight pipe. They act like mufflers (the turbos do)


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Exhaust:a matter of sound*

I'm seriously considering a Flowmaster system....want that deep mellow agressive tone. I really dont like the "tongue and lip" sound that's so popular now on imports. I much prefer a deep fire breathing dragon sound. Any thoughts ????


----------



## adamryan30 (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah i agree i think im going to go with the flowmaster also i dont want to sound like a honda civic junk


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Do not use a flowmaster on a turbo car. Get a muffler with a straight thru design not chambered. If you can, run 3" all the way back to a straight thru muffler with a 3" inlet. BTW a straight 6 will never sound like a civic.


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Exhaust*

I'll have to update my profile, I'm an 88 2+2, holding and representing the Nissan reputation as best as I can. Just don't find that import "loose ballon"
sound appealing. Have heard some Zs and have not heard one yet that impressed me. But I have heard some badassed Vettes, and other GM items that sounded really aggressive. I'm beginning to think that deep throaty mellow tone only comes by way of US made muscle. Please - say it aint so!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My broken exhaust sounds almost exactly like a vette


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> My broken exhaust sounds almost exactly like a vette


 My DP only car sounds like a big V8 too. :cheers:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

3 inch straight pipe


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

everyone go for the striaght pipes, I myself should have went 3 inch


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

flowmangler mufflers are trash. They are meant for inefficient naturally aspirated torque monster engines, not a turbocharged 2.8L. Use either a straight pipe or a straight through bullet muffler. The flowmaster will be a quiet sound. If you want to really hear the turbo, use just the short O2 housing (the little cast iron piece after the turbo). Like Smokey Yunik (world famous engine builder) says "the best exhaust for a turbo is no exhaust at all"


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> flowmangler mufflers are trash. They are meant for inefficient naturally aspirated torque monster engines, not a turbocharged 2.8L. Use either a straight pipe or a straight through bullet muffler. The flowmaster will be a quiet sound. If you want to really hear the turbo, use just the short O2 housing (the little cast iron piece after the turbo). Like Smokey Yunik (world famous engine builder) says "the best exhaust for a turbo is no exhaust at all"


 You don't really want (comparatively) cold external air possibly contacting the vanes on the turbine side during a coasting period or immediately after shut off , it causes stress fractures and eventually can either lead to the wheel "chipping" , or catastrophic turbine wheel failure , followed by the compressor wheel being sucked into the engine. I don't recommend using anything less than 2 feet of downpipe for this reason.


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

*exhaust question*

Does anyone know anything about the "Monza" exhaust systems? Are they recommended or are they trash? Keep in mind I'm talking non Turbo. My next Z will be a five speed with turbo but for now ..... plain wrapper.


----------

